# Bunhill Fields



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2006)

Bunhill Fields, north of London, subject of a guide published by Tentmaker Publications, is the burial place of a great many notables in church history, including:

John Owen
John Bunyan
William Blake
Daniel Defoe
John Gill
George Fox
Isaac Watts
and members of Oliver Cromwell's family

The place was known as 'the cemetery of Puritan England'. John Milton lived and wrote _Paradise Lost_ nearby.


----------



## Ranger (Jul 26, 2006)

I went there in March of this year on a vacation to London. It was a treat, because they restore one gravestone a year (as funding allows), and this year is John Owen. It just so happened that I was there on the day that they had the top of his box removed for repairs. It didn't make for a great picture, but it was still pretty cool. The groundskeepers don't like you going behind the gates into the actual graveyard, but if you ask they will gladly escort you to the graves for a quick picture. I found Owen, Gill and of course Bunyan without any help (he's out in the middle, haha), but it took awhile to find Watts. The groundskeeper helped though.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your experience.  It is a place I would like to visit one day, dv.


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 26, 2006)

I go there each time I visit London. It's right across the street from John Wesley's house and church. Many of my heroes are buried there.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is a map.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Bunhill Fields, north of London, subject of a guide published by Tentmaker Publications, is the burial place of a great many notables in church history, including:
> 
> John Owen
> ...



Speaking of Milton: I've heard that the Morgan Library and Museum in New York (mid-town Manhattan) possesses the sole surviving manuscript of _Paradise Lost_.

Are there any Puritan Board folks in NYC who could scurry over there, check it out (maybe get a photo of a couple of pages on their cell phone cam to post here)? That'd be great!

(Yeah, like they'd let anyone get anywhere near the actual manuscript...)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2007)

John Gill's grave at Bunhill Fields


----------

